# Husband cheated now the want to do this same is soo great!



## confusedyoungwife (Jul 4, 2011)

soo been thinking about a friend int he wrong way! two wrong dont make a right! but the revenge smells so sweet!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Very normal feelings. Every betrayed spouse has had them.

Just keep in mind that if you value this person as a friend, a fling with him will destroy that friendship forever.

Using another person as a disposable object is not cool especially when that person is someone you value.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't do it. It's not worth it.

Stay away from the "friend."


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

How young ARE you?


----------



## meplus3bg (Jul 13, 2011)

two wrongs def. dont make it right, I have had the same feelings and wanted revenge but you can lose yourself, if that is something you wouldnt do don't stoop to that level


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

DON'T DO IT!!!!! It is not worth it.  You will pay a much larger price personally than you think. My father has a saying, "the best revenge is living well." If your relationship is damaged that badly get a divorce; move on and live a happy, productive, and good life. That will be the best revenge. An affair is an affair, revenge or not, and an affair will permanently mark part of your soul - under no circumstance is it worth it.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Trust me.It is not worth it. You will feel like trash afterward. You'll feel on top of the world for a short time...then reality will hit you like a ton of bricks. 
Fantasizing about it is perfectly normal and even healthy as a temporary way to occupy your mind. BUT acting on it will ultimately cause a feeling of self loathing and will lower your personal value.

Think of the friend as a yummy slice of cheesecake. Yeah, it's beautifully made and you know it would be so soothing and tasty but after you eat it,you'll feel like crap and it'll go straight to your thighs...then you'll feel like a slug for indulging. And you can't just take a taste either...i mean seriously...who can take ONE bite of cheesecake and NOT want the whole slice?

Stay away from temptation and you won't indulge and hate yourself for it later.


----------



## confusedyoungwife (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks all didnt do it! being strong is hard!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

confusedyoungwife said:


> thanks all didnt do it! being strong is hard!


Remember, you are NOT a skank. Do not lower yourself to the OWs level, that's her job.


----------



## WhatWhere (Apr 29, 2011)

Dammit, now I want cheesecake.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I completely understand the feeling. 2 weeks after my DDay I found myself looking at craigslist and ****** ******* (what a horrible site!!). I wanted to feel what my wife had felt, and I wanted some form of revenge. I wanted to make her feel the same betrayal. Plus, I felt some entitlement to it as I had a "get out of jail free card" due my wife's betrayal.

Ultimately, I chose not to do anything and I'm glad I didn't do anything I would regret. It would have ruined the R we worked so hard to accomplish for starters. Even if you aren't at a place where and your H are trying to work things out together (sorry I don't know your story yet), it's best to wait until the ink is dry so to speak.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

The only way that you can make your unfaithful spouse even come close to feeling what you felt is not by having an RA (revenge affair), is by divorcing him/her and later on having a relationship with a higher quality person than him/her.

My story is living proof of this. Though I've got to say that in my case, 'revenge' was bitter, not sweet.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Hang in there! The feelings are so strong and what happened and no matter if there is recovery it is going to change you and your relationship..

Right now-a client just walked into our office and I am finding him so attractive (he brought us coffee too!)  He's going on about his pregnant gf but I can't stop thinking of him in that manner 

Never never was like this before H's poss EA....

Stay strong!


----------

